# plz post spencers monitor pics



## herpie boy (Oct 3, 2007)

please post some spencers pics


----------



## ad (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go
Cheers
Adam


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2007)

a couple of little tackers


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 3, 2007)

cheers adam. jelous , very jelous. does it handle well???cant wait to buy some hatchies at the end of the year. come guys show off your animals


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks jason, beautiful monitor you have there


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 3, 2007)

wow they are gorgeous! what they like to keep? and what do you feed them? only mice? more pics everyone!!
regards,


Nat


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 3, 2007)

My pic's a little bit different...


Stewart


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 3, 2007)

if you can get on to any more of that form spencer stewart, can u please give us a yell..............
(poor thing)


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2007)

Spencers are pretty tough, he'll come good


----------



## richardsc (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree with jason,he just needs a goot feed and to hold it in,then he will stop spilling his guts


----------



## Rocket (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, 
Enclosure pics would be nice...please ;-)

Poor thing on the road, must have gotten in a fight with a larger male or something......?


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 4, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Poor thing on the road, must have gotten in a fight with a larger male or something......?



Yes, a significantly larger male, driving a car by the look of it. That pic was taken just west of Winton in January of this year. I did manage to see one live Spencer's, but by the time I'd slammed on the brakes and run back, it had disappeared.

Stewart


----------



## krusty (Oct 5, 2007)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> My pic's a little bit different...
> 
> 
> Stewart




lol good one,have you been holding on to that pic just for a thread like this one.


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 5, 2007)

krusty said:


> have you been holding on to that pic just for a thread like this one.



I've actually got a morbid fascination with roadkill, and have quite a large library of roadkill pics. I'm working on a calendar.

Stewart


----------



## OzRocks (Oct 6, 2007)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> My pic's a little bit different...
> 
> 
> Stewart



ooohhh. hes nice, what kind of region is he from?
I love that color of the red and pink splashes....can u direct me to someone who breeds em?

....good on ya

cheers, Matt


----------



## method (Oct 6, 2007)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I've actually got a morbid fascination with roadkill, and have quite a large library of roadkill pics. I'm working on a calendar.
> 
> Stewart



lmao


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2007)

IMO that one needs a vet quick :shock: :lol:
anyway here is a pic of my male(also in my avatar). As for feeding them they eat meaty stuff and live invertebrates, not really too fussy apart from that. They would probably also like a finger or 2 and definately a chew on the feeding tongs :lol:


----------



## krusty (Oct 6, 2007)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I've actually got a morbid fascination with roadkill, and have quite a large library of roadkill pics. I'm working on a calendar.
> 
> Stewart



i'll take one when its done....lol


----------



## indicus (Oct 7, 2007)

A couple more for you Herpie Boy


----------



## richardsc (Oct 7, 2007)

your fella is looking great cris,and indicus,very impressive to,nice enclosure u have for them,definatly on my toget list,i love the look of spencers,hear there great to keep as well


----------

